# itchy goats



## Birchhatchery (Mar 21, 2011)

i have goats that constantly stomp their feet and itch the one that does it the most is shedding is because of shedding or bugs? anythan i can buy that is a one thing treat all?


----------



## mistee (Mar 21, 2011)

COULD BE LICE!


----------



## peachick (Mar 21, 2011)

Birchhatchery said:
			
		

> i have goats that constantly stomp their feet and itch the one that does it the most is shedding is because of shedding or bugs? anythan i can buy that is a one thing treat all?


mine too.  I cant figure it out.  I dont see bugs.  unless dandruff is actually lice eggs?.  i dont know.  I gave ivermectin.  Does fronline work on goats?  Its only a couple goats...  and not all of them.  What is it?


----------



## Birchhatchery (Mar 21, 2011)

??


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 22, 2011)

Ivermectin 1% injectable:  treats lice, mange and internal parasites, but not tapeworms.  There has been some resistance to ivermectin, especially the barber pole worms. But this product works well on lice.  I beleive people have been using it at the rate of 1cc per 35lbs given orally. I don't use this produc very often, because of the resistance issue, but it does work well with external parasites. 



Cydectin cattle pour-on: given orally at the rate of 1cc per 20 lbs.  also treats, mange, lice and internal parasites. This is considered the strongest of the wormers, and should not be given on a regular basis.


----------



## peachick (Mar 22, 2011)

thanks  I emaild my friend  I bought my first goats from and he also said use the pour on ivermectin.
He also said they are at their worst this time of year  (so i dont feel so bad about having lice)  but  ick!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 22, 2011)

As far as the shedding, that is normal this time of year, Once the days start to get longer they start to shed, and they do love to rub and scratch it off, my fence areas that aren't electric have goat hair all over them.  

You can see lice pretty easily when you spread apart the hair, they look like tiny ants running around. You can't see mites(Mange) because they are smaller and burrow into the skin, but their skin should look irritated, probably patchy spots, could look like they have bug bites on them that look infected, possibly balding spots and crusty dirty lookig skin are signs of mange.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 22, 2011)

peachick said:
			
		

> thanks  I emaild my friend  I bought my first goats from and he also said use the pour on ivermectin.
> He also said they are at their worst this time of year  (so i dont feel so bad about having lice)  but  ick!


Thanks for the information, I know I have heard of show people using the ivermectin pour on once a month, they were telling me how white and shinny it kept their goats hair.


----------



## Birchhatchery (Mar 22, 2011)

does the white powder work?


----------



## Birchhatchery (Mar 22, 2011)

also does the sheep and goat spray work?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 22, 2011)

I have never used the powder, and from what I have read on here it takes longer to work than a spray, not sure what goat and sheep spray you are referring to, but we use Atroban 11%, it is a livestock spray. I am sure there are several kinds of sprays. 

Are you thinking you have lice? or mange?


----------



## Birchhatchery (Mar 22, 2011)

some kind of lice or keds not sure wich but most powder/liquid goat sheep spray kills both we just do 2 treatments what i have herd anyhow im goin thursday to tractor supply company and rural king to find something for them i have always had good luck with safeguard dewormer its a oral paste i used that 6 years ago when i had goats i just recently got goats again this is first time ive ever had issue with bugs must have em at the breeders cuz the 2 is only 9 weeks old and the oldest one is 4 months old


----------



## Birchhatchery (Mar 22, 2011)

also nother question 3 pygmy goat bucks kept together their hole lives will they fight when their in rut i have no does around or other goats just the 3  bucks


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 22, 2011)

Lice control can be difficult sometimes cuz pesticides do not kill the lice eggs which will hatch 8 to 12 days after pesticide application.  Make certain you retreat 2 weeks after the first pesticide application.

You can use powders as well.  TSC has Python Powder for safe for dairy and kids. Ive use injectable invermectin and Python dust to.  When you dust..make sure you dust the bedding etc...and repeat in 12 days...thats the important part to get rid of.  

Be careful with "pour on" products.  I was told it is very dangerous for goats.  So I would stick with milder products. 

Dont need to use a nuclear bomb to kill lice.     Good luck..I hate those pesky things!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 22, 2011)

Birchhatchery said:
			
		

> also nother question 3 pygmy goat bucks kept together their hole lives will they fight when their in rut i have no does around or other goats just the 3  bucks


I don't think they would fight to kill each other, they may play rough. People keep bucks together all the time. As long as there is plenty of pasture or free-choice hay they should be fine.


----------



## swest (Mar 22, 2011)

Emmetts Dairy said:
			
		

> Lice control can be difficult sometimes cuz pesticides do not kill the lice eggs which will hatch 8 to 12 days after pesticide application.  Make certain you retreat 2 weeks after the first pesticide application.
> 
> You can use powders as well.  TSC has Python Powder for safe for dairy and kids. Ive use injectable invermectin and Python dust to.  When you dust..make sure you dust the bedding etc...and repeat in 12 days...thats the important part to get rid of.


+1


----------



## Birchhatchery (Mar 22, 2011)

thank you


----------



## peachick (Mar 23, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Birchhatchery said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have 2 bucks  I keep together  Buckley and Chip.... and they love each other.  They play all the time, and lay down side by side.
But when there is food around its a different story.  Buckley is king.  I make sure to put food in 3-4 places, so Chip always has a place to run to, when Buckley chases him out.


----------

